# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Mbylli syte shkrimtari  Kol Jakova

## erzeni

TIRANE (16 Nëntor)

 - Në orët e para të ditës së sotme ndërroi jetë në moshën 86 vjeçare, dramaturgu, poeti dhe romancieri, Kolë Jakova. 
I lindur në Shkodër në vitin 1916, ku kreu shkollën fillore dhe të mesme, Kolë Jakova mori pjesë gjallërisht në Luftën Antifashiste Nacional-Çlirimtare. 
Në këto vite ai bëri hapat e para në letërsi me vjershat "Kënga e tre heronjve" dhe "Shqiponja partizane", të cilat u kënduan si këngë kudo.
 Pas Çlirimit ai shkroi vepra poetike, nga të cilat shquhen "Heronjtë e Vigut" në vitin 1953, ku, sipas poetikës së folkorit, i këndoi heroizmit të partizanëve. 
Fusha kryesore e letrave shqipe, të cilës ai iu përkushtua më tepër, është dramaturgjia, me dramat; "Toka jonë" 1954, "Perkolgjinajt" 1965, "Lulet e shegës" 1970, "Bashkë me agimin" 1975, "Lugajanët" 1977, etj. 
Kolë Jakova u bë i njohur me dramën "Halili dhe Hajria", shkruar në vitin 1949, ku pasqyrohet trimëria e luftëtarëve të Malësisë së Madhe në ndeshje me pushtuesit turq, në shekullin XVIII-të. 
Sipas kritikës, dramaturgjia e Kolë Jakovës karakterizohet nga psikologjizmi, fryma e mprehtë dramatike, veprimi i ngjeshur, dialogu i shkathët dhe i goditur. 
Ai është gjithashtu autor i romaneve "Fshati midis ujërave", "Përballë hekurave të kryqëzuara", "Kullë buzë liqenit". Homazhet në nderim të këtij personaliteti të letrave shqipe, do të bëhen në ambientet e Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve dhe Artistëve, ndërsa ceremonia e varrimit të të ndjerit do të bëhet nesër në orën 12:00. 

anjo/mr (BalkanWeb)

----------


## erzeni

Moderator !


Te lutem korigjo mbiemrin aty tek titulli..nga Jakjova ne JAKOVA.

----------

